# Bird Brained.



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

See that little thing in the "That was then this is now" thread. Well here she is with one of my dogs (another reason we can't release her)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh...that is absolutely precious!  That dog looks like he is completely intimidated by the boss. ....on his head.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful photo! I think you ought to enter that in the photo contest!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> Wonderful photo! I think you ought to enter that in the photo contest!
> Terry



My thoughts exactly


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

make that THREE !!! Soooo funny!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol is that a great dane? lol i like the before pic the best

99th post


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I'd say greyhound or whippet (can't tell the size of the dog from the pic).

What is the breed of your dog pmg360? I'm currently dying of curiosity (which wasn't that great for the cat....).


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

I agree with Jen, either a greyhound or a whippet. In any case, that picture is PRICELESS!!!! LOL. Somehow, I missed this post entirely today but I agree with Terry...this pic is one that should be entered into the photo contest for SURE!


GREAT picture of two adorable critters


----------



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

*He's a retired racing greyhound*

That is Rufus, a 13 year old retired racing greyhound.

pgm


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

OK, I tracked down the doggie pic, what a wonderful pic, total contest material you have there, pgm. They are such characters, and it seems that they enjoy a loving home where they are allowed to develop those personalities as well. Their eyes are so expressive.

fp


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Tell us about Rufus and the little Road Runner. Not Brad, your bird.

Great Photo Shot! I think that Rufus is fine with this. Greyhounds just have that look.

Feather


----------



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

*About Rufus*

Rufus is 13 years old and lives with a bunch of other greyhounds, italian greyhounds, birds and of course the pigeon. He's severely epileptic (cluster seizures) and is on meds to control that. He's got to be the sweetest, most laid back dog I've ever had. For birds I have the following (all rescued), a moustached parrot, a Jardine's Parrot, a blue crowned conure, couple of bugies, a canary, and about 30 finches of various types (society, spice, silver beaks). The pigeons (natasha) story is in the thread "That was then, this is now"

pgm


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

At the Pet Expo a few years ago, our rescued rabbit exibit was right next to the rescued Greyhounds. I feel in love with them. I always thought they were hyper dogs. I was so wrong...they were so laid back. 

Both of your friends in the picture above are beautiful.

Best Wishes,
Feather


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Awwh! That photo is absolutely gorgeous!! I Love it!! What a cute pair you have there. I always thought greyhounds would be the type of dog that would go for small critters. How very wrong! I love greyhounds and whippets. I've always thought, if I get a dog in the future, it would be a rescue of one of these breeds as there seems to be a lot of them needing rehomed.

Lindi


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, greyhounds are sight hounds, as are whippets. Breeders will tell you to be watchful of their reactions to small animals. Any rapid movement can cause an attack on the small animal. It's just natural for a sighthound to react this way, unless well trained. I have a whippet, a four year old, who leaves the cats alone, and runs and hides when Ping the pigeon is out loose. As good as Fred is, I never leave Ping out with him without supervision.
Daryl


----------



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

I am sorry to report, and heartbroken but Rufus, the dog in the picture died of cardiac failure last Sunday. He was 13 years old. On the bright side we never expected him to live this long. He had very severe epilepsy and was on a pretty high dose of medications since he was 8 mos old. Run free my sweet boy, I miss you.

pgm


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

pgm,

So sorry to hear this. That is amazing that he lived so long considering he was not well and on medication since he was a puppy....but, it doesn't seem to matter how long you have them--it's always so heartbreaking when it's time for them to move on.

Take care,
Linda


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

pgm - I'm so sorry to read that Rufus passed away. You loved and cared for him and gave him a quality of life he would not otherwise have had.


----------



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

Thank you Lin and Lady Tarheel. Yes they never are with us long enough. I'm sure in time we will get another greyhound to share our lives with. There is a beautiful quote that perfectly describes us animal lovers. It goes something like this.

We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own live in a fragile circle, easily and often breached, unable to accept its awful gaps. Yet we would choose no other way, we cherish memory as the only certain immortality, never quite understanding the complete plan.

pgm


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

pgm860 said:


> There is a beautiful quote that perfectly describes us animal lovers. It goes something like this.
> 
> We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own live in a fragile circle, easily and often breached, unable to accept its awful gaps. *Yet we would choose no other way*, *we cherish memory* as the only certain immortality, never quite understanding the complete plan.
> 
> pgm


Yes, good quote, very true. It's very hard to explain to people who are not animal lovers why we choose to keep and love pets (of any kind). We know full well at the beginning that it's going to end in heartbreak eventually....yet we will do it again and again. And as much as it can hurt us, none of us would trade those precious memories for the world.

Linda


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Amen to that. Beautiful words.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Reti


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Rufus lived a good life in a home where he was loved. I am sorry for your loss.We have three dogs that we dearly love too. We have lost some wonderful senior dogs as well. It is not easy when one looses a beloved pet whether it is a dog or a pigeon.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I, too, add my condolences for your loss of Rufus, pgm.

He looked like such a kind soul in that wonderful picture! Bless his heart. 

Losing a beloved pet is something we never accept without anguish...I understand...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. It is always so hard to lose a wonderful pet.

Sending comforting thoughts, my condolensces, and a BIG hug.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

pgm860 said:


> We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own live in a fragile circle, easily and often breached, unable to accept its awful gaps. Yet we would choose no other way, we cherish memory as the only certain immortality, never quite understanding the complete plan.
> 
> pgm


What a lovely quote, pgm. I'm so sorry for the loss of Rufus. I enjoyed that beautiful picture of him with the pigeon. I'm sure you gave him a wonderful life in spite of his disability.


----------



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

*Thank you everyone*

Thank you all for your kind words and understanding. 

pgm


----------

